# Pictures of Christin Rn's Pigeon Coco



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Last one. 


By the way you sent me 5 pictures. 

I hope Christin will come add captions to the pictures. And Post about him. 

 As for now this is her bird coco, A beautiful pigeon!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Coco is, indeed, a very beautiful pigeon! Thanks for posting the pictures, Michael!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a lovely bird, looks like a modified (re-decorated) Helmet....though I know its not


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a gorgeous Pigeon! The cage is gorgeous too and I love the art work. I provide art for my birds too. 
I still think the cage needs some modifications to make it safe .
I notice that the sides of the cage are chicken wire which has holes big enough for rodents to get through and Raccoons to reach their arms through. 
While you may not be aware of rodents of Raccoons they are around and they will find your bird. Believe me, it's awful to find your sweet bird dead some morning. Hungry rats will even attack during the day. It would be best to install hardware cloth, with holes no bigger that 1/4" over the chicken wire sides. Doing such will keep the bird safer.
I think the hanging basket may also be a danger as far as the hanging chains are concerned. Were it me, I would remove it. I have provided hard wood shelves across the width of my large flight cage. The shelves are 7" in width and the Pigeons love roosting on them. You could also attach a wooden nest box off the floor of the cage. IN one corner of my flight cage I have a corner perch that is circle cut and 10" on each side from the corner.
Whatever you do, don't loose the artwork. It adds a very charming touch. 
I truely don't want to be a KillJoy. If I were to remain silent and something awful happened to your beautiful bird...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Coco is gorgeous and so are the digs, Michael. I do agree w/Charis and this
was my first impression as well that the bird had beautiful surroundings yet
not much protection was being provided. You could just come back over the
existing trellis and chicken wire w/1/4" mesh. It comes powder coated in 
black or green as well through this site:

http://www.twpinc.com/twpinc/control/category/~category_id=TWPCAT_4

Anyway, Coco looks well loved and pampered and I'm sure this has to be
one happy pigeon  ...

fp


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Michael, that was so very thoughtful of you to post Christin RN'S PICTURES of her beautiful Coco. Thanks!

Ms Christen, I noticed you have hardware cloth on the bottom, which is great! Just get the rest wrapped, and Coco will be safe and snug as a bug in a rug.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Replies and Thanks from Christin & Coco*

Blessings to All...

First, Michael, thanks for posting my pics including the extras.
Also, for offering to take Coco under your wing....if that is what I decide to do, I will pay for the expenses. I'll let you know. I would love to see some pics of your aviary in case I would want to build one for him.


Thanks also to everyone who responded with great suggestions for Coco's safety. The nightime hutch is screened and the daytime Gazebo has plexi-glass with a screend wooden door.

I didn't realize that the hanging nest was a danger??? He seems to like it very much so I will remove the chains and place it on a plant stand that has some depth to hold the nest secure.

Also, the doc called with the stool results and it seems like Coco has some parasites. I will go to the vet's office to pick-up some medication As well as search some forums about parasites!

Thanks for caring for Coco and for all your other feathered friends...yes, they are Blessed to have us!

Fondly, 
Christin

God Blesses those whom care for His Beloved Creatures.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

You are very welcome. I have some pictures of an almost finished aviary loft in the LOFT DESIGN section. There is always work to be done on it. So It will constanly be getting better and better. 


And that would be great if you could keep him as he is a beautiful bird and im sure you are bonding well. 

And If need be I will send you money as money for me is not a problem. I would pay the world for there debts to be if it made this world a better place but you cant buy everything....

Im glad you found the thread too.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Adding Captions To Pics ???*

Hey Michael!

I would like to implement your suggestion of adding captions to the pics, however, not sure how to do such being that it is your post. Let me know!

Thanks again & again!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

You can hit the quote button and then under each picture write a caption. 

Or send it to me via Private message so that I can post them for you also.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*I'll Try To Add The Captions...*

Hey Michael!

Hope All Is Well With You And Your Bird Kiddies!
Thanks For The Instructions For Adding The Captions...i'll Try It!

Blessings To You And Yours!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

stach_n_flash said:


> OUT OF THE RAIN AND INTO THE NICE WARM BASEMENT DAY 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK MA; ONE LEG! DAY 11


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

stach_n_flash said:


> FLYING WITH THE ANGELS DAYTIME GAZEBO DAY 16


----------



## Baskar (Sep 30, 2007)

Concerning the chicken fencing - you wouldn't have to worry about ***** if you had weasels or skunks. Especially weasels. You'd be surprised of the devestation you can wake up to. 

If there's more chicken fencing around, you could always just double fence it, not only stapling or nailing it in, but tying it together very tightly. Put it in a criss-cross fashion. Works great, I can vouch for that.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Baskar said:


> Concerning the chicken fencing - you wouldn't have to worry about ***** if you had weasels or skunks. Especially weasels. You'd be surprised of the devestation you can wake up to.
> 
> If there's more chicken fencing around, you could always just double fence it, not only stapling or nailing it in, but tying it together very tightly. Put it in a criss-cross fashion. Works great, I can vouch for that.


Rats and mice couild still get through and that would be very bad.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Chicken Wire...*

GREETINGS, BASKAR!

THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT!
I DO HAVE OUTER ALUMINUM SCREENING MATERIAL COVERING THE CHICKEN WIRE ON THE HUTCH. WOULD I NEED TO ADD THE ADDITIONAL COVERING AS YOU SUGGESTED ANYWAY? I WOULD NOT BE ABLE TO TIE IT ON TO THE CHICKEN WIRE THOUGH UNLESS I ATTACHED IT TO THE INSIDE SOMEHOW.
THE LARGE GAZEBO WHERE COCO SPENDS THE DAY HAS PLEXI-GLASS SURROUNDING TOP AND BOTTOM AND A WOODEN DOOR WITH ALUMINUM SCREENING. I'M GOING TO TRY POST A PIC OF BOTH OF HIS HOMES.
I WOULD APPRECIATE YOUR INPUT AT YOUR EARLIEST CONVENIENCE.
THANKS AGAIN! 

ALSO IF ANYBODY WOULD LIKE TO VIEW ADDITIONAL PICS OF COCO AS WELL AS THE REST OF MY GANG, YOU CAN GO TO MY NEW WEB ALBUM LOCATED AT 
http://picasaweb.google.com/GodsBelovedCreatures


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wonderful, wonderful pictures. I especially enjoyed the swim team...too cute. And bunnies, just precious. You are only needing a companion for the exquisitely beautiful, Coco.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI CHRISTIN RN,Just wanted you to know that COCO is a show bird and the breed is NUN. .GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Christin, loved all your babies! One rabbit, Jack, is particularly precious. Our neighbors have a wonderful shepherd who is very well- mannered and has a beautiful face like yours do.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

your coco looks nothing like my coco who died .  just playing lol very nice looking bird hope he does well for you

i do miss my coco but ur's can carry the name on lol god bless coco


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

BLESSED GREETINGS!
THANKS FOR THE INPUT!

CHARIS--WELL, I JUST MADE THE DECISION TO KEEP THE LITTLE GUY SO ABOUT A FRIEND AT PRESENT GOTTA THINK ABOUT IT. I GET TO SPEND ALOT OF TIME WITH COCO BEING THAT HE TOOK OVER MY STUDY GAZEBO. NICE TO HAVE THE COMPANY. HE'S REALLY FRIENDLY AND AS SOON AS HE GETS BACK TO TIP-TOP SHAPE HE'LL ALSO ACCOMPANY ME ON OUTINGS. I REALLY ENJOY THE ONE-ON-ONE FRIENDSHIP. I HAD READ THAT AFTER GETTING A COMPANION BIRD, THEY SOMETIMES DITCH YA! BEEN THERE, DONE THAT! UGH!

GEORGE--YEP, I FINALLY FOUND OUT THAT HE'S A RED AND WHITE NUN, BUT BECAUSE THE VET THINKS HE'S A BOY, I CALL HIM A PRIEST! IS THERE ANY WAY OTHER THAN BLOOD TEST TO TELL IF OUR LITTLE GUYS ARE BOYS OR GIRLS? LET ME KNOW! THANKS!

PIGEON LOWER--BROKE MY HEART TO HEAR OF YOUR BELOVED COCO GOING TO 'RAINBOW BRIDGE'...HE'S GOT ALOT OF FRIENDS THERE AND WILL MEET UP WITH YOU WHEN THAT TIME COMES! REALLY! 
I'LL BE SURE THAT THIS SWEET GUY HOLDS UP THE GREAT NAME. THANKS!

LADY TARHEEL--GLAD YOU ENJOYED THE ALBUM. IN THE PROCESS OF ADDING MORE PICS OF COCO & GANG. TRYING FIGURE OUT HOW TO ADD VIDEO CLIPS, SO VISIT AGAIN SOON! THANKS!

MICHAEL--LET ME KNOW HOW THINGS ARE GOING WITH YOU AND YOUR GANG..I'M SURE YOUR YOUNGINS ARE FLYING ABOUT BY NOW. SEND SOME UPDATED PICS IF YOU CAN. I THANK YOU AGAIN FOR POSTING COCO'S PICS. PLEASE VISIT MY ALBUM WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE!

http://picasaweb.google.com/GodsBelovedCreatures

GOD BLESS YOU AND YOURS!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you,,, I hope your's lives to carry the name on . i have his band in my wallet  he is my memory now my new one is choclate he is a pretty good racer soon to be prisoner , i dont name alot of pigeons altho my sis will call some blacky or somthing when i have 2 and dont know what ones is blky lol i had to get rid them because i am moving anyways there a mate even tho there bro+sis but oh well they have to do what they wanna do  my buddy has them same.. so sad to lose pigeons i hate it so far since iv moved ive sold so may birds atleasr 10 im down to 20 now, im gonna start breeding more of my rare ones like oriental frills and indian fantails i have 3 half breeds that will be my fosters . Sorry for changing the subject but ye.
hopefully they all got homes......... 

GOD BLESS ALL PIGEONS


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I loved all your pictures. And actually the ferral ones are going to the big loft tonight and once they get the hang of there wings they will be released by a flock down the street. 

They eat on there own and I have a male and female .

Brother and sister.

I will try to get pictures of there first outing today or tonight rather. 

Congrats for keeping coco im sure you will love him, or her. 

I had a bird named coco, once to she got her neck tangled in a carpet string and died  I was so mad at my self. But good luck with you and yours and Ill post an update asap.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I love the name coco lol


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Again, Guys!

Hey, P.l.--what Do You Mean By The Racer Is Going To Become A Prisoner? Can't Believe You Have 20 Birds And Are Also Going To Breed More! Where Do You Keep Them All? Have Any Pics?

Hey, Michael!
Nice To Hear From You! Glad You Liked The Web Album...i Added A Few More Pics As Well As 2 Video Clips. 
Do Pigeons Fly At Night? I Thought The Vet Said That They Don't, Hence My Bringing Coco Into His Little Bedroom At Nite So That He Can Get To His Food And Water. Let Me Know When You Get Chance. Thanks!

OOPS, ALMOST FORGET TO THANK YOU FOR SHARING ABOUT THE HORRIBLE INCIDENT WITH THE CARPET THREAD! BELIEVE IT OR NOT, I JUST WENT OUT TODAY TO GET RUBBER MATTING FOR THE GAZEBO FLOOR TO COVER WITH TOWELS FOR COCO. THERE ARE 2 THROW RUGS IN THE GAZEBO...HE'S IN HIS SLEEPYTIME HUTCH NOW, BUT TOMORROW MORNING I AM GOING TO TAKE THE RUGS OUT AND PUT THE MATTING AND TOWELS DOWN BEFORE I TAKE HIM IN AND GO TO WORK! THANK GOD YOU TOLD ME ABOUT THAT. I'M SORRY THAT IT HAPPENED TO YOU.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

my dad use to race over 100 birds and he is getting rid of them and keeping 6 rest are sold i will have them in a 6 ft by 12 ft long room thats 2 rooms one for breeders and one for outside ones like fantails but the door will be open when they dont go out so they can go threw each one.
I dont know atm my dad needs money to build it he has built 2 coops in the past


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings Pigeon Lower!

That's Great. So I Guess You Are An Expert On Pigeons Being That Your Dad Raced So Many! Be Sure That The Ones You Sell Are Going To Great Homes!

Blessings To You And Yours!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

my dad gives them to ppl he knows and race and the rest he sold he gave 5 pairs to a new beginner named bob so far in races he has come 7&8 clostest


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Again, Pigeon Lower!
Glad That Your Dad Knows The People Whom Take Your Little Guys!
I Was Going To Send Coco To Michael Who Is A Great Caretaker Of Pigeons. You Should Check Out His Pics And Post Some Of Yours!
Anyway, I Loved Coco So Much That I Figured He Could Share My Gazebo With Me. Now I Have A Little Chair In The Corner And He Has The Rest! He's Been Sitting On My Shoulder While I Read Lately!  

Wow...7-8th Place Is Pretty Good! Your Dad Probably Could Have Won Some Bucks! Lol
God Bless!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

thats his friend who started this year lol my dad usally wins lol or close he won 5 grand before lol


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

That's Great Pigeon Lower!
$5,000! His Pigeons Earned More Than Their Keep! Lol

I Tried To Get The Pic Of Coco By My Screen Name, However, It Ended Up By My Signature! Lol
How Do I Move It To The Top Of The Screen?????
Thanks!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I forget lol and ye but he spent that much on food and pigeons lol


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

..............


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice Grad Pics, Pigeon Lower!

You Look Cool In Those Threads And Sunglasses!

God Bless You And All You Do In Life!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I enjoyed your graduation pictures. Looks like you had a great day.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Finaly i got some of my pigeons and choclate the new one since coco left


----------

